# Android App fuer Beckhoff



## gloeru (4 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Android und/oder iOS App Software, um ein paar Werte aus einer TwinCAT SPS auszulesen.

Dies soll kein HMI ersetzen, sondern uns ermoeglichen, ohne Notebook/PC den Systemstatus aus der Ferne zu pruefen. Es handelt sich sagen wir mal um je 10 Bool und Real-Werte. Zielsystem sind CX2030 oder Win 7 PCs im gleichen Netz (und bei Bedarf mit TwinCAT)
- Ich habe beim research mal http://www.iridiummobile.net/products/beckhoff/ gefunden und versucht zu pruefen, hab die Software aber nach ueber einer Stunde zu versuchen den Trial Key ein zu spielen, wieder deinstalliert...
- Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit http://www.openremote.com?? Koennte das funktionieren?
- oder kennt jemand eine Firma, die solche Android Apps inkl. Dienstleistung anbieten?

Da ich so gut wie keine Erfahrung in App erstellan habe darf das Ganze etwas kosten...

Bin fuer alle Vorschlaege dankbar!


----------



## uncle_tom (4 Dezember 2013)

wenn du deinen Beckhoff-Steuerungen das Modbus TCP Supplement spendierst, dann gibt es doch einige Android-Apps dafür (z.B.  Modbus Droid, etc.).


----------



## tygan (5 Dezember 2013)

Ich suche auch nach so etwas und bin auf http://netio.davideickhoff.de/ gestossen, damit kann man ne Oberfläche erstellen und dann über TCP Daten schicken und empfangen. Mit dem Beckhoff TCP Server sollte man da kommunizieren können. Wenn mein Android Tablet da ist werd ich da mal experimentieren.

Gruß Tygan


----------



## Mobi (5 Dezember 2013)

Also ich würde auch über Modbus TCP gehen, das ist der einfachste Weg.


----------



## Guga (5 Dezember 2013)

*Via JavaScript und HTTP5*

schau mal auf folgenden Link:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcsample_tcadswebservicejs/html/intro.html?id=18610

Als Hintergrund: Das Ganze ist nur JavaScript und HTTP5. Vorteil: Keine Kosten 

Bei wenigen Daten und geringer Performance-Anspruechen mag das vollkommen ausreichen.

Gruesse
Guga


----------



## NieZuSpaet (5 Dezember 2013)

@Guga: dann der Vollständigkeit halber noch der Hinweis auf die TAME-Javascript-Lib, die den ADSWebService etwas nutzerfreundlicher macht.

http://tomcx.github.io/tame3/

Zur schicken Visualisierung nutze ich dann http://jquerymobile.com und http://www.highcharts.com und raus kommt dann sowas:

Anhang anzeigen 22549
Anhang anzeigen 22550
Anhang anzeigen 22551


----------



## tygan (6 Dezember 2013)

@NieZuSpaet:

Danke für den Link zu der Tame lib, den Webservice kannte ich schon mir waren als SPS Programmierer die ganzen Beispiele im Infosys aber zu kryptisch und kompliziert. 
Das sieht aber echt nicht schlecht aus... muss ich mich wohl mal mit beschäftigen.

Gruß Tygan


----------



## forellengarten (10 Dezember 2013)

Guga schrieb:


> schau mal auf folgenden Link:
> http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcsample_tcadswebservicejs/html/intro.html?id=18610
> 
> Als Hintergrund: Das Ganze ist nur JavaScript und HTTP5. Vorteil: Keine Kosten
> ...



jetzt muß ich das mal aufgreifen und nachfragen:
bin ich damit in der Lage eine Visu auf der Steuerung abzulegen, die im Internetexplorer auf Android (Stichwort Visualisierung perTablet oder Handy) läuft? (ohne darauf Zusatzsoftware zu installieren bzw. ohne dass dort JavaVM läuft)?


----------



## Mobi (10 Dezember 2013)

Er meinte zwar HTML5, aber ja.
Internetexplorer auf Android??? Warum nutzt du nicht den eingebauten Browser?

Ich hab selbst eine Visu geschrieben in HTML und JS. Aber ist für eine andere Steuerung. Läuft ganz gut.


----------



## forellengarten (10 Dezember 2013)

Mobi schrieb:


> Er meinte zwar HTML5, aber ja.
> Warum nutzt du nicht den eingebauten Browser?


Meine ich ja, bin nur nicht in der Lage mich richtig auszudrücken *vde*.


----------



## tomrey (10 Dezember 2013)

forellengarten schrieb:


> ...eine Visu auf der Steuerung abzulegen...


da liegt doch schon die web-visu - DIE sollte doch irgendein androide lesen/umsetzen können oder wird die komplett durch ein html5 konstrukt AUF der steuerung ersezt?
und wenn ja: womit machen wir eine html5 visu? oder müssen wir wieder code lernen?
gruß


----------



## forellengarten (10 Dezember 2013)

die WebVisu benötigt JavaVM. Und sowas gibt es weder für EI, noch für Android ergo: Keine Beckhoff-WebVisu auf diesen Geräten.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (10 Dezember 2013)

Das mit der JavaVM ist natürlich richtig. Ich nutze JQueryMobile. Das basiert auf JavaScript und das können die Apfel- und ich denke auch die Android-Geräte. Natürlich muß ich die WebVisu in TwinCat deaktivieren, damit ich meine selbst erstellten HTML- und JavaScript-Dateien in den WWW-Ordner des Webservers laden kann. Bei einem Windows-CE System ist der Webserver ja ein Service von Windows, den die WebVisu von TwinCat nutzt. Um man die Daten der SPS zu kommen, nutzt man dann den ADSWebservice, und das am einfachsten mit der Lib von Tom (TAME) Fertig.
Ich hoffe, das war nicht zu verwirrend.
Gruß
Holger


----------



## tomrey (10 Dezember 2013)

Nochmal nachgefragt:


NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> ...damit ich meine selbst erstellten HTML- und JavaScript-Dateien...


Gibt es dafür Generatoren oder muss man das lernen?


NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> ...in den WWW-Ordner des Webservers...


auf dem Win-CE?


NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> ...den die WebVisu von TwinCat nutzt. Um man die Daten der SPS zu kommen, nutzt man dann den ADSWebservice, und das am einfachsten mit der Lib von Tom (TAME)


Ist das ein Beckhoff-Spezifikum oder gibts das auch für Wago?
Gruß


----------



## NieZuSpaet (10 Dezember 2013)

Hab mich auf den Post von Forellengarten bezogen, der hat ein Beckhoff-System in seiner Signatur stehen.
Ich selber kenne nur Beckhoff und nix von Wago. Aber das Prinzip dürfte ähnlich sein: ich habe ein Betriebssystem (bei einem CX z.B. WinCE) und eine SoftSPS (TwinCat) Der Webserver wird in der Regel vom Betriebssystem zur Verfügung gestellt. (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege)
Also ich komme nicht drum rum, HTML und JavaScript zu lernen. JQuery stellt zwar einen guten Teil für eine ansprechende Darstellung und Navigation zur Verfügung, aber ich muß ja auch noch über den ADSWebService die SPS-Daten verarbeiten und zur Anzeige bringen. Und ein wenig muß ich mich auch um die Darstellung kümmern. Kannst ja mal gucken: www.hf-net.de Steuerung (groß) ist für's Tablet, Steuerung (klein) ist für's Phone. Aber bitte Vor- und Nachsicht: hab die Webseiten einfach nur in den Blog eingefügt und noch nicht komplett angepasst. Jetzt fehlt natürlich die SPS-Anbindung und ich hab auch schon mal gesehen (bei alten Browsern), dass jquery nicht ordentlich läuft...


----------



## Mobi (10 Dezember 2013)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Das mit der JavaVM ist natürlich richtig. Ich nutze JQueryMobile. Das basiert auf JavaScript und das können die Apfel- und ich denke auch die Android-Geräte. Natürlich muß ich die WebVisu in TwinCat deaktivieren, damit ich meine selbst erstellten HTML- und JavaScript-Dateien in den WWW-Ordner des Webservers laden kann. Bei einem Windows-CE System ist der Webserver ja ein Service von Windows, den die WebVisu von TwinCat nutzt. Um man die Daten der SPS zu kommen, nutzt man dann den ADSWebservice, und das am einfachsten mit der Lib von Tom (TAME) Fertig.
> Ich hoffe, das war nicht zu verwirrend.
> Gruß
> Holger


Genauso mit jQuery mach ich das auch, nur dass die SPS von Phoenix ist.


----------



## gloeru (10 Dezember 2013)

Ïch möchte als Threadstartet auch mein Feedback geben...
Habe jetzt  nach drei Tagen mehr oder weniger arbeiten eine einfache Weboberfläche  mit TcAdsWebservice gebaut. Ich habe der Einfachheit halber nur HTML  verwendet. Eine Seite habe ich gemäss Beckhoff Vorlage gemacht, was  funktioniert aber etwas mehr Schreibarbeit verlangt. 
Danach habe ich zwei Seiten mit Highcharts und der TAME-Lib gemacht, was wirklich schöne Seiten ergibt!

Anhang anzeigen 22589


Für  ein paar kleine Seiten funktioniert das Ganze erstaundlich gut, jedoch  ist die Ladezeit abhängig von der Projektdateigrösse. Bei einem  .pro-File von ca. 3Mb dauert das Laden schon mal gerne 10 Sekunden, was  als Haupt-HMI nicht klappt. Aber zum Abrufen von ein paar Werten  funktioniert das Ganze super!

Ich denke es wäre für viele hilfreich, wenn ein wirkliches Anfänger-Tutorial zu TAME und Highchart exisitieren würde... Werde mal schauen ob über die Festtage irgendwo noch ein bisschen Zeit für sowas bübrig bleibt ;-)


----------



## Chräshe (10 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Gloeru,

 ich wollte gerade Antworten, als du mir mit deiner Rückmeldung zuvor gekommen bist.  

 Welche Visualisierung lief den bisher auf deiner Steuerung?

 Meine Idee wäre, keine eigene App zu erstellen, sondern gleich den ganzen PC zu übernehmen. Mit der TeamViewer- App sollte das in 5 Minuten ohne Mehraufwand zu machen sein.   
Leider geht das nicht für Windows CE Steuerungen.  

 Ein komplette Open Source- Version wäre mir noch lieber. Leider habe ich da noch nichts gefunden...

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## gloeru (10 Dezember 2013)

Auf der Steuerung, (bzw den Steuerungen) läuft keine Visu, viele Daten gehen über den OPC Server weg, zudem gibts ein Interface über IEC 60870-5-104.
Vollzugriff auf die Steuerung (TeamViewer, LogMeIn und RDP) habe ich schon, aber den Zugang kriegt niemand ;-)

Bin wie gesagt mit der TcAdsWebService.dll und HTML/JavaScript absolut zufrieden, sehe jedoch sehr schnell Grenzen einer richtigen Visu...


----------



## Mobi (11 Dezember 2013)

gloeru schrieb:


> Bin wie gesagt mit der TcAdsWebService.dll und HTML/JavaScript absolut zufrieden, sehe jedoch sehr schnell Grenzen einer richtigen Visu...


Und welche Grenzen sind das?


----------



## tomrey (11 Dezember 2013)

gloeru schrieb:


> Auf der Steuerung, (bzw den Steuerungen) läuft keine Visu...Vollzugriff auf die Steuerung (TeamViewer, LogMeIn und RDP) habe ich schon


Das versteh ich nicht: Wenn keine Visu auf der Steuerung läuft kann nach meiner Erfahrung Teamviewer, VNC & Co. auch keinen Desktop übernehmen sondern höchstens von einem PC, auf dem ne Visu läuft...?
gruß


----------



## Mobi (11 Dezember 2013)

Er hat doch im Startpost geschrieben, dass es sich um eine CX2030 von Beckhoff handelt. Und auf der läuft doch Windows. Nur halt ohne Visu.


----------



## tomrey (11 Dezember 2013)

ja, das hab ich schon gesehen aber was kann ich dann per VNC sehen, wenn keine visu läuft?


----------



## Mobi (11 Dezember 2013)

Windows halt mit oder ohne TwinCAT. Du kannst auch einfach einen Monitor anschließen an der DVI-Schnittstelle.


----------



## gloeru (11 Dezember 2013)

Okey, mein Thread scheint Diskussionsbedarf auszuloesen... 

Wie gesagt, die Visualisierung(en) laufen ueber OPC und sind nicht direkt 'auf der Maschine' sondern in der Unterstation und in der Netzleitstelle...
Auf den CX2030 laeuft wie oben erwaehnt Windows, und auch TwinCAT mit dem Code und einer kleinen Visualisierung fuer Entwickler.
Doch auf TwinCAT lasse ich niemand anderes zugreifen, ein Click und alles laeuft aus dem Ruder...

@Mobi
Die Grenzen sind primaer meinerseits. Ein paar Werte lesen ging innerhalb von ein paar Stunden, die Highcharts brauchten schon 2 Tage. Hauptproblem wird meines Erachtens das korrekte zyklische Lesen, das mehrfache Lesen (Zwei User greifen auf die gleiche Seite zu), sowie das Loadmanagement. Fuer die Highcharts wird jedes Mal bei starten die gesamten ADS Adressen abgerufen, was schon mal 4-5Sek dauern kann, dann werden die Datenarrays geladen, was weitere Sekunden braucht. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass mal all diese Punkte eliminieren könnte, dazu reicht jedoch meiner Erachtens das Reine SPS-ler Wissen nicht mehr aus…


----------



## Mobi (11 Dezember 2013)

Leider hab ich keine CX hier, sonst würde ich mal eine Test-App schreiben für Android.


----------



## gloeru (12 Dezember 2013)

Dazu brauchst du doch kein spezifisches CX-System, es reicht irgend ein Rechner mit Windows (oder irgend was anderes mit einer Windows-VM)

Somit sollte dieser Test-App nichts im Wege stehen, oder?


----------



## Mobi (12 Dezember 2013)

Ich bau ja eine Verbindung mit ADS zur SPS auf. Und dessen Server kann ich nicht simulieren. Die SPS läuft ja sozusagen als Soft-SPS auf dem Windows.


----------



## gloeru (12 Dezember 2013)

Sehe das Problem immer noch nicht ganz...

Nimm irgend ein PC, schmeiss Windows drauf, installier TwinCAT 30 Tage Demo, aktivere den IIS gemäss Beckhoff Infosys, schreibe und lade ein SPS Programm und teste deine App.
Der gleiche Rechner kann gleichzeitig SPS und Webserver sein!


----------



## Mobi (13 Dezember 2013)

Achso ist TwinCAT auch gleich die SPS oder nur zum Programmieren?


----------



## Chräshe (13 Dezember 2013)

Kann, muss aber nicht.

 Wenn du eine Beckhoff- Steuerung mit WinCE hast (CX...), dann brauchst du zum Programmieren einen PC auf dem ebenfalls das TwinCAT installiert ist. Auf dem CE-Gerät läuft nur eine Runtime.

 Hast du eine Beckhoff- Steuerung oder PC mit dem Betriebssystem XP, Win7, ..., dann kannst du diese direkt zum Programmiren und als Steuerung verwenden. Es ist somit nur abhängig davon, welches „Zielsystem“ du von TwinCAT angewählt hast.


----------



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2013)

Guga schrieb:


> schau mal auf folgenden Link:
> http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcsample_tcadswebservicejs/html/intro.html?id=18610
> 
> Als Hintergrund: Das Ganze ist nur JavaScript und HTTP5. Vorteil: Keine Kosten
> ...




Gemäß Beckhoff-Beispielanleitung kann ich "http://localhost/tcadswebservice/tcadswebservice.dll" aufrufen. Aber wie kann ich nun für den IIS ein gefordertes "Virtuelles Directory" anlegen? (CX9010, WinCE 6.0). Dazu Beckhoff-Infosys: "For a new website a new virtual directory is needed for the internet information server (IIS). Switch to the configuration tool of the IIS (control panel/ adminstrative tools) and add a new virtual directory for your website"....

Oder muß ich hier etwa die Beckhoff-WebVisu installieren damit ich einen IIS kriege??


----------



## gloeru (16 Dezember 2013)

Nein das hat mit der WebVisu nichts zu tun, das ist ein reines Windows-Produkt. Ich habe bisher nur auf XP/Win7 zugegriffen, aber hast du diese Anleitung befolgt? (Für CE)


> Create a new folder in "\hard disk\www\" with the name  "TcAdsWebService" on your BECKHOFF-CE-Device (e.g. CX1001) and copy the 3  files mentioned above to this folder.



Link zum Infosys: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/english...rvice/html/webservice_install_ce.htm&id=17783

Bei XP und Win 7 sind einige Konfigurationsschritte nötig, offenbar bei CE nicht...


----------



## NieZuSpaet (16 Dezember 2013)

Das Verzeichnis _\hard disk\www\ _s​ollte auf deinem CX bereits existieren. Erstelle doch mal eine kleine index.htm und kopiere die da hinein. Wenn du nun an einem anderen Rechner im Netz im Browser die IP deines CX eingibst, sollte die Seite angezeigt werden.


----------



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2013)

Dann wird folgendes angezeigt (siehe unten). Die Variablen existieren in meiner SPS, scheinen aber nicht ausgelesen werden (zu können). Irgendwie muß doch meine Index.htm auch gestartet bzw. ausgeführt werden, oder?
*
TcAdsWebService.js Sample01*

*Cyclic reading of multiple variables with sumcommando!*


MAIN.byteValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.wordValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.dwordValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.sintValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.intValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.dintValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.realValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.lrealValue:Requesting handles...
Error: StatusText = undefined Status: undefined


----------



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2013)

gloeru schrieb:


> Nein das hat mit der WebVisu nichts zu tun, das ist ein reines Windows-Produkt. Ich habe bisher nur auf XP/Win7 zugegriffen, aber hast du diese Anleitung befolgt? (Für CE)





gloeru schrieb:


> Link zum Infosys: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/english...rvice/html/webservice_install_ce.htm&id=17783
> 
> Bei XP und Win 7 sind einige Konfigurationsschritte nötig, offenbar bei CE nicht...




genau nach dieser Anleitung bin ich vorgegangen und stehe nun an dem Punkt... siehe vorherigen Beitag


----------



## gloeru (16 Dezember 2013)

Der Zugriff auf die .dll Datei hat geklappt und Werte ergeben??

Zum debuggen nutze ich Firefox, da kannst du mit Rechtsklick und "Inspect Element (Q)" die Ausgabe des JavaScript anzeigen lassen...


----------



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2013)

genau, der Zugriff auf die .DLL klappt. ich kriege folgende Anzeige in Google-Chrome (http://192.168.178.25/TcAdsWebService/TcAdsWebService.dll):
*TcAdsWebService ISAPI Extension*


AMS AddressValuesPort12345Net Id1.23.456.78.9.0
danach kopiere ich meine Default.HTML in ein Testverzeichnis und rufe dieses mit http://192.168.178.25/test/default.htm) auf. Ich erhalte in Google-Chrome folgende Anzeige:
*TcAdsWebService.js Sample01*

*Cyclic reading of multiple variables with sumcommando!*


MAIN.byteValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.wordValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.dwordValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.sintValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.intValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.dintValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.realValue:Requesting handles...MAIN.lrealValue:Requesting handles...
Error: StatusText = undefined Status: undefined


wenn ich nun in google-Chrome auf die Java-Script-konsole clicke erhalte ich folgende Meldung:
[COLOR=red !important]Failed to load resource: No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header is present on the requested resource. Origin 'http://192.168.178.25' is therefore not allowed access. http://localhost/TcAdsWebService/TcAdsWebService.dll
[COLOR=red !important]XMLHttpRequest cannot load http://localhost/TcAdsWebService/TcAdsWebService.dll. No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header is present on the requested resource. Origin 'http://192.168.178.25' is therefore not allowed access. default.htm:1

[/COLOR]


[/COLOR]


----------



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2013)

neue Erkenntnis: wenn ich mich mit Cerhost auf der Steuerung einlogge und die Datei DEFAULT.HTML aus dem Beckhoff-Sample anclicke erhalte ich die Anzeige mit den Werten aus der Steuerung . Jetzt würde ich mir wünschen dass das auch funktioniert wenn ich mit dem PC auf die Steuerung zugreif. Aber da erhalte ich nach wie vor nur den oben bereits geposteten Bildschirm (keine Werte aus der Steuerung).


----------



## gloeru (16 Dezember 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass du ein CX9010 am laufen hast, und von einem anderen Gerät aus darauf zugreifst?

Wichtig ist, dass du dann nicht mehr localhost nutzen kannst. Du musst alle IP-Adressen aus Sicht des Browsers definieren (Sofern ich das aus der Fehlermeldung erkennen kann. 

Hast du das entsprechende Beckhoff-Beispiel genommen?
*


		Code:
	

   var SERVICE_URL = "http://localhost/TcAdsWebService/TcAdsWebService.dll"; // HTTP path to the TcAdsWebService;

*Anstelle von localhost musst du die IP deiner SPS einsetzen: (Oder vielleicht gehts auch mit einer korrekten relativen Pfadangabe)
*


		Code:
	

   var SERVICE_URL = "http://192.168.178.25/TcAdsWebService/TcAdsWebService.dll"; // HTTP path to the TcAdsWebService;

*


----------



## forellengarten (16 Dezember 2013)

gloeru schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass du ein CX9010 am laufen hast, und von einem anderen Gerät aus darauf zugreifst?
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass du dann nicht mehr localhost nutzen kannst. Du musst alle IP-Adressen aus Sicht des Browsers definieren (Sofern ich das aus der Fehlermeldung erkennen kann.
> 
> ...



Ja gloeru, ich möchte von einem anderen Gerät auf den CX9010 zugreifen und die SPS-Werte abrufen. Als erster Gehversuch sozusagen für eine zukünftige, browserbasierte Visualisierung. Im nächsten Schritt möchte ich mal eine einfache SVG-Grafik hinterlegen und versuchen ein paar anclickbare Symbole zu integrieren. Dazu gibt es in diesem Thread schon ein paar Tipps die ich in nächster Zeit mal näher erkunden möchte.

Im übrigen war dein obiger Hinweis bzgl. localhost korrekt. Ich erhalte die Werte jetzt sogar auf meinem Androiden richtig angezeigt. Danke dir dafür!


----------



## jomisps (18 Dezember 2013)

Über Modbus geht das ganz einfach. www.spscontrol.de


----------



## forellengarten (18 Dezember 2013)

jomisps schrieb:


> Über Modbus geht das ganz einfach. www.spscontrol.de



Ohne genauer ins Detail zu gehen hilft mir das wenig wenn es nicht kann wonach hier im Thread gesucht wird: "Android App fuer Beckhoff"


----------



## jomisps (18 Dezember 2013)

In deinem ersten Post steht und oder ios App. Wusste nicht dass du nur für android suchst.


----------



## Mobi (19 Dezember 2013)

Naja ob iOS, Android oder Windows. Das ist ja egal. Modbus klappt überall. Kommt nur auf einen fähigen Programmierer an.


----------



## klaus1 (2 August 2016)

verwende tcads webservices für ads datenaustausch. VISU auf apache HTTP Server mit php und jquery mobile auf raspberry PI. perfekt !


----------



## NieZuSpaet (2 August 2016)

Hallo Klaus1,
bekommst du per ADS Daten von der SPS auf deinen Raspi? Ich versuche das auch schon seit einiger Zeit, bekomme aber immer eine Fehlermeldung vom Apache-Server 
"Failed to load resource: Origin http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin." beim Zugriff auf die TcAdsWebService.dll
Hast du einen Tip für mich?

Gruß
Holger


----------

